# Ok I need fish ideas for a tiny nano tank



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok I am sure someone has probably brought this up but I couldn't find it. I just bought an itty bitty tank from bigals along with an order I made. The tank is here http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29259;category_id=2173;pcid1=2253;pcid2=

I am going to put it on my desk at work so I can get distracted. By my calculations it is 1.16 gallons full which isn't much. I obviously plan on putting plants in it but I will try to leave as much tank space as possible. The cool part is it has a tiny little filter but no heater. I really don't want to buy a heater, unless someone knows where to get an really small one(I don't want to see it).

*So my question is what type of fish or other animal can I put in it? *
No bettas, I never have been a fan of them. It must be able to eat some type of live/dried food. I am trying to keep this simple. The temperature will be normal living conditions (heater / a/c) nothing bizare.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Neon tetras will be fine without a heater.


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

White Cloud Mountain Minnows would be even better.

CD


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

you can try three cherry red shrimps with this setup if you have experience with shrimps. they don't really need heat in living room condition. also, using some easy growing plants/low light plants that dont require much co2, such as java fern, java moss with those shrimps. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I have seen the exact same nano tank with some little baby tiger barbs. It looked pretty good to me, but it might be to small for the fish once they get bigger.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to put in a vote for the White Clouds too if you want fish rather than shrimp. They don't need warm conditions, and they stay small. In a tank that tiny you'd be limited to 2 or so of them, and one drawback is the fact that they are very active fish.

Neons _could_ work, but they really like to be in groups, and you don't have room for a group of them.

I think the shrimp would be a lot of fun to have in a little underwater world right on your desk.  Amano's would probably work too.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Mosquito fish (Heterandria formosa). Don't know about the temp though.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=422&highlight=mosquito+fish


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

How about some sparkling gouramis?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Heterandria would work excellently. Very cute, and super hardy.


----------



## Deon Graf (Apr 16, 2005)

Danio's don't require a heater either, plus with the java moss suggestion they would breed as well. No more than 5 fish in such a small tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd have to sugggest either Boraras brigittae or Boraras maculatus. They are very tiny with a max size of 1". Both are very colorful with the B. brigittae being the most colorful.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I think I might have asked a similar question here when I was looking for fish for my 5.5 gallon at my office. I have White Clouds in my 30g, and I think I was told that they like length to swim in, and pretty sure they need to be in schools. I wound up getting some glowlight tetras, which appear happy to me. I do have a small heater in my tank though- something made for a fishbowl... I don't think it's a good stable temp tho.
Good luck! It's nice to have a tank at the office. I think I might have tried the shrimp route in a tank that small...


----------

